#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Instrumentation & Control >  >  >  MESC 60.35/001  ; MESC 60.36/001 and MESC standard for Tamperature Gauge

## mtt2005

Dear All

Anyone has the following standards: 

+ MESC 60.35/001; (Local Gauge)

+ MESC 60.36/001; (Local Gauge- Diaphramgm Seal)

+ MESC Standard for Temperature Gauge

Please upload it.



Thank you in advance

Best RegardsSee More: MESC 60.35/001  ; MESC 60.36/001 and MESC standard for Tamperature Gauge

----------


## chunghuuhien

Dear all,
I need MESC SPE 60.32/069, MESC SPE 60.30/069, MESC SPE 76/033, MESC 60.44.04/001. Please, upload all it if you have
If you have MESC Specification CD, can you give me?!

Thanks & Best Regards

----------


## aidini

Could anybody find Shell MESCs?

----------

